# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Neuscorrectie/Rhinoplastiek - Artikel

## Agnes574

Neuscorrectie (Rhinoplastiek) 

Volgens een bepaalde leer ligt de neus ideaal gesproken tussen twee lijnen, die vanuit de binnenste ooghoek naar beneden lopen. De middellijn van de neusbasis is recht en de breedte van de neusbasis valt binnen de binnenste ooghoeken.
Soms kan de afwijking hiervan zo groot zijn, dat je het storend vindt. Sommigen vinden bijvoorbeeld dat een neus met een bobbel een mooi gelaat ontsiert. Je kunt je neus ook te groot, te klein, te lang of te breed vinden in verhouding tot de rest van je gezicht. In deze gevallen is sprake van een probleem van esthetische (psychische?) aard.
Ook lichamelijke problemen kunnen aanleiding geven tot een neuscorrectie. Als de vorm van de neus niet correct is, kan dit leiden tot verstoppingen of hoofdpijn. Doet dit probleem zich met enige regelmaat voor, dan kan een correctieve ingreep wenselijk zijn.
Het uiterlijk van de neus kan ook veranderen naarmate je ouder wordt. Met het verstrijken van de jaren wordt het kraakbeen namelijk dunner en neemt de elasticiteit ervan af. 

Een neuscorrectie is zeer individueel en behoort tot de lastigste operaties in de plastische chirurgie. Het is belangrijk om je verwachtingspatroon kenbaar maken en uitvoerig met de chirurg te bespreken. Het wordt geadviseerd om alle vragen die je hebt voor de raadpleging te noteren, zodat je deze niet zult vergeten te stellen tijdens het gesprek met de plastisch chirurg. Een persoonlijk gesprek is van groot belang, om tot een weloverwogen beslissing te komen over de vraag of de ingreep wel iets voor iemand is en om de gewenste vorm te bespreken. Het is aan te raden om de verstrekte mondelinge informatie op schrift te laten stellen in de vorm van een behandelingsovereenkomst en deze samen met de behandelende arts te ondertekenen. De plastisch chirurg kan je vragen om voor de spiegel aan te wijzen welke vormverbetering je wenst . De chirurg kan fotos van de neus maken, om het probleem goed te kunnen analyseren. Dit stelt de chirurg in staat om de relatie van de neus met de wenkbrauwen en de kin nauwkeurig te onderzoeken. Ook asymmetrie of scheefstand worden in beeld gebracht, evenals de breedte van de verschillende onderdelen van de neus. Hierna dient de chirurg de neus te onderzoeken, waarbij er vooral wordt gelet op de elasticiteit van de huid en het kraak(benige) neusskelet. 

Behandeling 
De plastisch chirurg neemt voor de operatie nogmaals de ingreep door met de cliënt. Ook wordt de neus afgetekend volgens het afgesproken operatieplan. Een incisie aan de binnenzijde van de neus stelt de plastisch chirurg in staat het benige en kraakbenige neusskelet bloot te leggen. De huid van de neus wordt wat losgemaakt van het onderliggende (kraak) been, dat vervolgens gesculpeerd wordt tot de gewenste afmetiing. Soms is het nodig een incisie in de huidbrug tussen de neusgaten te maken. Als extra materiaal nodig is om de neus naar wens op te bouwen en te vormen, kan de chirurg dit winnen uit het kraakbeen van de oorschelp. Als de neusrug te laag is en dus moet worden opgehoogd, is het mogelijk een Goretex-implantaat in te brengen. Een alternatief is Alloderm. Dit is bewerkte menselijke huid die het lichaam niet afstoot, maar die juist in het eigen weefsel ingroeit. Als het neusskelet is gecorrigeerd, legt de plastisch chirurg de huid weer terug. Daarna worden de gemaakte incisies gehecht. Dit gebeurt veelal met oplosbare hechtingen. In een enkel geval moeten aan de binnenzijde van de neus twee plastic steunplaatjes worden geplaatst, die later weer worden verwijderd. Tot slot plaatst de chirurg vaak een pleisterverband en een kunststof kapje op de neus om deze te beschermen en te helpen zijn nieuwe vorm te behouden. Bij een neuscorrectie is in bijna alle gevallen een opname van een of meerdere dagen noodzakelijk. Uiteraard hangt de duur van de opname af van de vraag hoe uitgebreid de ingreep moet zijn. In de meeste gevallen duurt de operatie 1-2 uur. Een neuscorrectie wordt in het algemeen uitgevoerd onder narcose. Is de ingreep klein, dan volstaat een plaatselijke verdoving. 

Nazorg 
Het is normaal als het gelaat na de neusoperatie gezwollen en verkleurd is en dat deze effecten in de eerste 48 uur na de ingreep nog wat erger worden. De zwelling kan aan de ene kant erger zijn dan aan de andere, ook als de ingreep symmetrisch is uitgevoerd. Op twee kussens slapen en overdag zoveel mogelijk opzitten en rondlopen bevordert de doorbloeding. De zwelling en verkleuring verdwijnen dan zo snel mogelijk. Vaak word de neus getamponeerd om het bloeden tegen te gaan. De tampons in de neus verplichten je om tijdelijk door de mond te ademen. Omdat dit een droge mond en keel geeft, is het belangrijk dat je voldoende drinkt. Als de tampons zijn verwijderd, is het mogelijk de neusgaten voorzichtig schoon te maken en met wat zalf te verzorgen. Omdat het slijmvlies dan nog is opgezwollen van de operatie, kan de neus nog enige tijd verstopt blijven. Een zoutoplossing helpt in veel gevallen. Het is raadzaam de neus de eerste twee weken niet te snuiten. Medicijngebruik is alleen in overleg met de chirurg toegestaan, omdat sommige medicijnen het bloed verdunnen. Bij pijn volstaat doorgaans een paracetamol- of finimal-tablet. Om infecties tegen te gaan, is het raadzaam driemaal per dag een antibioticazalf aan te brengen op, onder en aan de binnenzijde van de neus. Kleding die over het hoofd moet worden aangetrokken, is in de eerste weken ongemakkelijk. Bukken, tillen en zware inspanning verrichten geven teveel druk op het hoofd. Het is dus beter deze handelingen te vermijden. Wees de eerste zes weken ook voorzichtig met sporten. Een bril dragen is in de eerste weken alleen mogelijk als deze met een pleister op het voorhoofd hangt. 

Kosten 
De prijs van een neuscorrectie varieert sterk en is afhankelijk van het soort operatie. Het kostenplaatje is volledig afhankelijk van de complexiteit van de ingreep. Gemiddeld kost een neuscorrectie 3200 euro. De kosten van een neustipcorrectie liggen tussen de 1000 en 1500 euro. 

Risico 
Een neuscorrectie blijft een chirurgische ingreep, met de gebruikelijke risicos die daarbij horen. De meest voorkomende complicatie is een bloeding. Verlies je veel helderrood bloed, dan moet je direct contact opnemen met de plastisch chirurg. Hetzelfde geldt als je neus na twee dagen nog geheel verstopt is, als je lichaamstemperatuur 48 uur na de ingreep nog 38ºC of meer is, of wanneer de gehele wondrand rood en gezwollen wordt. 
Een andere complicatie is infectie. Dit komt echter maar komt zelden voor. Ook kan het voorkomen dat de chirurg te weinig of teveel weg zal halen.
Specifieke risicos van een neuscorrectie zijn een langdurig verdoofd gevoel in de neuspunt, een verminderd reukvermogen of verlies van reukvermogen. Vanwege de grote variatie in problemen en een even grote variatie in heelkundige oplossingen wordt een neuscorrectie als een van de moeilijkere operaties in de plastische chirurgie beschouwd. 

Resultaat 
Een neuscorrectie kan meer zelfvertrouwen geven en daardoor minder commentaar van de omgeving oproepen. Bedenk wel dat een neuscorrectie geen ingreep is die snel resultaat biedt. Het uiteindelijke rsultaat is pas een jaar na de behandeling goed te beoordelen. De beste kandidaten voor een neuscorrectie zijn dan ook mannen en vrouwen met een reële verwachting van het resultaat van de ingreep. Dat betekent dat een verbetering, niet altijd perfectie, het doel is. 

Tips 
 Een plastisch chirurg zal als regel aanraden pas een neuscorrectie te laten uitvoeren als het gelaat geheel volgroeid is. Dit is rond het achttiende levensjaar het geval. Een bovengrens is er feitelijk niet. 

 Een neuscorrectie is niet altijd de meest wenselijke ingreep om tot een goed resultaat te komen. Een terugwijkende kin zorgt ervoor dat de neus meer uitgesproken lijkt. Wie naar een plastische chirurg komt met de vraag een te grote neus te corrigeren, kan het advies krijgen een kincorrectie, bijvoorbeeld een kinimplantaat, te overwegen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

